# Help - Intact male with unspayed females around



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Bet he can easily clear a six-foot fence if he really wanted to -- and he will _really_ want to! We had a boxer when I was kid that could easily clear a 7'+ fence, and that was with no females spurring him on; ended up with him getting hit by a car. (He survived and was surrendered to rescue.)

We neutered Beau at one year. Are you planning on breeding Sushi? If not, maybe his time has come?


----------



## Lea (Oct 20, 2012)

We had a standard schnauzer that could climb a 6 foot fence in a matter of seconds. Anything is possible with a handsome poodle!


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

Yeah, I bet he can get out of you yard. I wouldn't risk it. Supervise him while he is outside I think.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Supervision and neutering will be your best bets. A spoo can easily clear a 6' fence...my mini could probably clear a 4' and he isn't that big, poodles have some serious bounce power! And if they can't bounce their way out they will figure out the latch on the gate lol!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Bonnie figured out how to unlatch the gate and go on a walk around the neighborhood. We had to lock them. 

If you aren't going to breed him, you may want to neuter him now. If you are planning on breeding or want to keep him intact, you will either need to watch him whenever he is outside or build a higher fence. Never tie him up outside. I had a neighbot who did that and the dog jumped over the fence and hung himself. 

Unneutered male dogs with a female in heat within smelling distance (and they can smell quite a distance) will do whatever it takes to get to her.


----------



## first poodle (Jan 12, 2010)

Ginger clears our cedar rail fences (5') on a regular basis, just glides over them. We even raised the top rail, didn't even slow her down. Luckily they're inside the property fencing which she does respect but she could clear them too if she wanted. We keep a close eye on both of them, both female, both spayed but they can still get into mischief.


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

If you really need the fence to work for you, consider a "cat-proof" adaptation, where a fine net or wire mesh fence (too small an opening to allow a foot to be caught) goes the whole way around the top of the fence. Brackets slant the net at an angle into the yard, preventing cats and determined dogs from getting a grip on the top of the fence and escaping.

Is there a rail near the top on the inside of the fence? That's just another landing spot for the front feet and like handing your guy a ladder.

Catproof Your Yard

NOTE: I'm not affiliated with anyone at the above URL.


----------



## julietcr1 (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks for all your input, I have not intent to breed Sushi but I had planed to wait until he was 17 months (my contract states before 18 months) to ensure his growth plates were closed. After seeing him trying to escape and reading your advice I won't take any chances, I live near a busy road! I took an appointment for him to be neutered on December 28th, I am off until January 3rd so I'll be home with him during his convalescence;o)

Thanks again


----------

